# Manitou Sherman Flick 90mm-130mm Fork



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

I can get a brand new OEM, still under original warranty, Manitou Sherman Flick 90mm-130mm, for $270 US. Is it worth it? I like the idea, but hear good and bad things. I mainly ride DJ, but do some Urban, and Ladder drops and what have ya, but I guess that's what my fully's for 

 Thanks for your input


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Permanently reduce it to 90 or 80mm and go for it.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, it's most likely gonna stay in the 90mm setting. I might take it out to 130 for our Hell Track, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nuh-uh. No hard riding in the hard position, XSL_Will will probably chime in and explain it muc better than me. 

Basically you'll brake the travel adjust assembly if the fork is ridden hard in the lowered position, either permanently reduce it to the desired travel, or keep it at 130.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Nuh-uh. No hard riding in the hard position, XSL_Will will probably chime in and explain it muc better than me.
> 
> Basically you'll brake the travel adjust assembly if the fork is ridden hard in the lowered position, either permanently reduce it to the desired travel, or keep it at 130.


Yeah I hear it's when the fork tops out in a lower travel setting it can break something, but a slower rebound may cure that, and it does have a warrantey, so I'll wait to hear from XSL_Will.

I think 80mm-90mm should be good, if it has to be permanently set, our gaps are about 20ft, though we do have one 40ft gap with my super kicker:eekster: . Just gotta figure it all out.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Manitou likely won't warranty it if you break it in the lowered position. Manitou likely won't have many parts left for a 2 year old fork.

Permanently reduce it. Slower rebound may let it live a little longer, but not much. The metal "wings" that grab onto the spring are very soft and easily distorted.

270 is a ripoff. You can get a Pike for around that. You can probably ebay a Sherman for 150 or so.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

It's this fork http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3652

How is half off, the already 19% off price, a rip off?

And, I've never seen a Pike under $380US, even on ebay.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You can get a Sherman for roughly 150US on ebay.

Unreal has Pike 409s for 375. I know I've seen them go for under 300 on ebay. My buddy just sold one with a month's worth of riding for 200, I wanted to grab it, but I've got no use for a second Pike.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You can get a Sherman for roughly 150US on ebay.
> 
> Unreal has Pike 409s for 375. I know I've seen them go for under 300 on ebay. My buddy just sold one with a month's worth of riding for 200, I wanted to grab it, but I've got no use for a second Pike.


Cool, thanks for the heads up.


----------

